# elizabethan 29???



## El malabarista (Aug 24, 2011)

If anyone can help to identify this yacht we would be extremely grateful. All we know about her is that she was built by a professional dinghy builder as his "race winner". Unfortunately as he is retired we are unable to contact him to find out any further details. There are photos on an album in my profile as i dont know how to attach pics to posts. 
Many thanks in advance


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

I don't know the boat, but google showed reviews and details.


----------



## El malabarista (Aug 24, 2011)

Of an Elizabethan 29?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Check it out...

Google


----------



## El malabarista (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for your input peeps. I too have trawled the sites but cannot definatively decide whether Si Amor is an E29 or not. She is certainly close to the hull shape but i think the deck and cockpit have been changed. She seems also to be lower around the cabin profile. The mast i have for her is around 10' longer than the yacht. Is this about right?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Post a photo yourself and let some of us compare to what's out there. Usually there are enough similarities (or not) to be able to figure it out.

A mast 10 feet longer than length would be pretty typical, esp if it's deck stepped. A keel stepped mast could be longer still.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Owners assoc too;
Elizabethan 29


----------

